# Has Anyone Seen the News on These "Vintage" Onkyo Pieces Yet?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

These look very cool:

http://www.gspr.com/onkyo/3000-5000-7000.html

Apparently, they made an announcement that these three separate components have a "retro" look to mimic the appearance of their hi fi gear from the '80s. The amp has the classic VU meters like the old Integras and Onkyos, but surprisingly, it's only rated at 80 watts a channel...I thought I MAY have found a power upgrade to connect to my TX-8555 stereo receiver but alas, it has less power...

The preamp and CD player look nice too.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd have to agree that I do like the look. And I also agree that they could use a bit more power.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dale has ya beat by a few days 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...os-latest-hifi-stereo-separates-go-retro.html


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mechman said:


> I'd have to agree that I do like the look. And I also agree that they could use a bit more power.


Indeed, mechman. The look is definitely classic and businesslike Onkyo -- but with the vintage edge. The VU meters are definitely cool, but what's up with 80 watts per channel and the price tag??


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Dale has ya beat by a few days
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...os-latest-hifi-stereo-separates-go-retro.html


Wow -- didn't realize that; I didn't check the news section...wasn't really a rush to compete for who throws up which news story first, but I saw it and just thought I'd share it with everyone...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

"...with a dynamic power rating of over 450 watts into 1 ohm..." I wouldn't worry too much about the 80 wpc rating, the thing obvously has guts. 80 wpc, both channels driven 20Hz-20kHz into 8 Ohms with 0.05% THD. Massive twin toroidal transformers and four 27,000 μF capacitors. Intended for a higher end market than the average home theater enthusiast.

AWRAT (Advanced Wide Range Amplifier Technology)
DIDRC (Dynamic Intermodulation Distortion Reduction Circuitry)
Quad Push-Pull Amplification Design with Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry
Symmetrical Layout of L/R Channels
Two Massive Toroidal Transformers with Sub Transformer
Four Large 27,000 μF Capacitors


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jay, Those amps would run circles around most amps rated twice the output.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

jackfish said:


> "...with a dynamic power rating of over 450 watts into 1 ohm..." I wouldn't worry too much about the 80 wpc rating, the thing obvously has guts. 80 wpc, both channels driven 20Hz-20kHz into 8 Ohms with 0.05% THD. Massive twin toroidal transformers and four 27,000 μF capacitors. Intended for a higher end market than the average home theater enthusiast.
> 
> AWRAT (Advanced Wide Range Amplifier Technology)
> DIDRC (Dynamic Intermodulation Distortion Reduction Circuitry)
> ...


Well, this is actually not geared toward a home theater enthusiast at all, but rather an audiophile two channel kind of person; also, I wasn't really "worrying" about the power rating; it just seemed to be a bit on the low side on paper based on its sheer size and heft. 

Still, others I have discussed these pieces with totally concur with me that these are severely overpriced and that the power amp in particular could use more juice -- but I totally see where you're coming from based on the specs provided. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree with Jay, Those amps would run circles around most amps rated twice the output.


Hmmm...

You really think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had two White monoblock amps that were only rated at 30watts each but boy they would out power my Carver amp I had that was rated at 100watts without a problem it was due to the large power supply's and capacitors in them much better reserve.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You really think?


It all has to do with power supply and capacitance. If they are 1ohm stable then that right there tells you they are brutes and with price like that you get what you pay for which i'd say is alot.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> It all has to do with power supply and capacitance. If they are 1ohm stable then that right there tells you they are brutes and with price like that you get what you pay for which i'd say is alot.:T


Most likely; however, there are many who are discussing this piece on other forums who feel it is a bit overpriced regardless of spec sheet -- don't get me wrong: I am a big Onkyo fan. But I couldn't afford their A-9555 integrated amp when I was shopping for my two channel system, and this very expensive piece puts their hi fi lineup in a whole different category...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I had two White monoblock amps that were only rated at 30watts each but boy they would out power my Carver amp I had that was rated at 100watts without a problem it was due to the large power supply's and capacitors in them much better reserve.


Interesting. Thanks, Tonyvdb.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Most likely; however, there are many who are discussing this piece on other forums who feel it is a bit overpriced regardless of spec sheet -- don't get me wrong: I am a big Onkyo fan. But I couldn't afford their A-9555 integrated amp when I was shopping for my two channel system, and this very expensive piece puts their hi fi lineup in a whole different category...


I wouldn't be able to say it's overpriced as i haven't read too much about it, i'm sure it's stuffed with quality components and worth the money. One thing is for sure as you have pointed out and anyone that has bought gear knows is that there certainly are different leagues of audio for everyone, dependent on quality, price, brand, etc.:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I suppose I can agree with that to a point; however, it is coming to a concensus elsewhere that regardless of what they pack into this thing, it's not really worth that statospheric price tag. 

Even without hearing it, I would have to agree -- and I am absolutely sure it _looks_ the part with gorgeous, beefy asthetics and the typical all-business Onkyo facade, not to mention the premium parts -- but I'm just of the surface opinion that this is a bit too expensive...:huh:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

mmm-hmm... I love amps with great big VU meters :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

nova said:


> mmm-hmm... I love amps with great big VU meters :T


:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> I suppose I can agree with that to a point; however, it is coming to a concensus elsewhere that regardless of what they pack into this thing, it's not really worth that statospheric price tag.
> 
> Even without hearing it, I would have to agree -- and I am absolutely sure it _looks_ the part with gorgeous, beefy asthetics and the typical all-business Onkyo facade, not to mention the premium parts -- but I'm just of the surface opinion that this is a bit too expensive...:huh:


Is a 300watt Burmester Monoblock worth $8800 or Classe, Bryston, Vincent, BAT, are they really worth the money? There are so many expensive quality amps and components out there it's really up to the ears of the beholder and of coarse, how deep your pockets are.:spend:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

They'll get more people buying these because of their high price tag than in spite of it...:whistling:


----------

